# 9 month old golden size/coat



## JoannaNYC (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine really filled out between 9 and 12 months, sort of sneaks up on you, though I expect my current almost 12 month old to fill out more. Keep in mind that some lines are fluffier or longer than others.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She's still a puppy/teenager. She will certainly fill out, but don't rush things by over feeding her. She is way better off being a bit too lean than a bit too heavy, it's better on her joints in the long run. I suspect that she will have an ideal Golden Retriever coat by this time next year. 

This is from the Golden Retriever AKC breed standard. Ultimately these are the ideals that a breeder should be working toward when breeding a litter of puppies. Goldens aren't supposed to have tons of fur and fluff, they were bred to be working gun dogs and they should have waterproof undercoat and moderate hair that doesn't pick up every bit of pricker, sticker and burr in the field. You might find reading the whole thing interesting: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/akc-breed-standard/

Size, Proportion, Substance — Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21 1/2-22 1/2 inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify. 
Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds.

Coat — Dense and water repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy. Untrimmed natural ruff; moderate feathering on back of forelegs and on under-body; heavier feathering on front of neck, back of thighs and underside of tail.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My girl Hazel is now 3 and has been about 55 pounds since a little over a year. She just recently started getting longer hair around her neck area, but still doesn't have much in the way of feathering. She's never been to a groomer, but other golden owners ask all the time where I bring her. 

She was spayed 4 months ago, and I am noticing a little bit of a difference in her coat. I prefer a shorter coat over a real fluffy coat, and I think Willow's coat looks nice. Wash and wear!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I love her eyesss. Don't worry she will grow a little more and her hair will be beautiful. Pretty pretty girl


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

My boy is 9 months now. He looks more on the shorter size yet he weighs 78 lbs. Do you think he will grow taller or has he reached his height?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

changed mind


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

In that picture he looks bigger than what he is. He weighs 78 lbs. Here's more pictures


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just saying that my 18 month old weighs 72 pounds and I've been told to get 5 pounds off him. These dogs shouldn't be that heavy - especially when young.


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

How much did your pup weigh at 10 weeks? Because my boy was big boy with big paws and weighed 20 lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jovi was 17.9 pounds at 10 week. Exactly.


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

My Charlie looks so much like yours.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lidia.c.rodas said:


> My Charlie looks so much like yours.


And my guy is 72 and needs to lose 5 pounds. Ideal weight for him is somewhere between 65 and 68 pounds. The lighter he is, the better for showing him (he's a show dog).

I'm not saying your dog should be that light when he's nearly an adult dog like mine, but at 9 months he should absolutely not be 78 pounds. It's not healthy for him. That's a top adult weight for a middle-aged dog.


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh I see. What type of food do you feed your dogs? I might need to adjust my pups food then. I saw a golden retriever breeder that works at a vet clinic today and said my boys weight looked good. But she also didn't know his weight either. But yes a few pounds to shed could do him no harm if he's overweight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Adult food, 2 cups a day.


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

I have my pup still on puppy food for large breed dogs. One cup three times a day. So maybe it's time to look over to see that I make adjustments. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

My pup turned 9 months on Dec 11th. He’s always been really lean and we’ve had to feed him around 4 cups of food to keep from seeing his ribs. He’s just now starting to fill out a bit and I’m slowly starting to back him down in kibble. Right now he’s off his normal food and we’re doing chicken and rice for a couple days as he ate something he shouldn’t have. Last week at the vet he weighed 68 lbs and was 24” tall. He seems to have slowed down growing over the last month. I’m hoping he doesn’t get much bigger. I’m also still on the puppy food, but was planning on switching him over to adult food soon. On the growth chart for Goldens he usually falls in between the normal and large categories.


----------



## Jlabriola2 (Feb 12, 2021)

Megora said:


> And my guy is 72 and needs to lose 5 pounds. Ideal weight for him is somewhere between 65 and 68 pounds. The lighter he is, the better for showing him (he's a show dog).
> 
> I'm not saying your dog should be that light when he's nearly an adult dog like mine, but at 9 months he should absolutely not be 78 pounds. It's not healthy for him. That's a top adult weight for a middle-aged dog.





Megora said:


> And my guy is 72 and needs to lose 5 pounds. Ideal weight for him is somewhere between 65 and 68 pounds. The lighter he is, the better for showing him (he's a show dog).
> 
> I'm not saying your dog should be that light when he's nearly an adult dog like mine, but at 9 months he should absolutely not be 78 pounds. It's not healthy for him. That's a top adult weight for a middle-aged dog.


This is ridiculous it’s like telling a 5’9” person that they should be the same weight as a 5’2” person. You don’t seem to know anything about the dog except his age and weight and are telling this person their dog shouldn’t be the way he is. Dogs vary hugely even among golden retrievers that have been responsibly bred. I understand there are breeders that breed for exact measurements in order to show the dog but the breed has many variations when it comes to size and it doesn’t always mean that it’s not a responsible breeder or that the owner is ignorant. Some are more lean and some are big boned and just weigh more. Doesn’t mean her dog is unhealthy. If the dog appears to be in good health, has a visible waist line and ribs can be felt but not seen then it’s a healthy dog in my eyes. Without other facts about this dog I find it ridiculous that you are saying these things. My golden is 9.5 months and 91 pounds. He has a long pedigree of dogs in his line that once were shown. His grandfather ended up very large and then son even large which is the father to my dog who is even larger than them. These things happen dogs aren’t just bred in a laboratory, genetic changes happen and sizes change and there’s nothing wrong with it. He is from a very responsible and highly reputable breeder before you think about going there. He’s huge and he’s also extremely healthy and active and not in the least bit over weight. It is the weight that suits his body type and his size. He is very lean and in perfect health. So please also tell me that my dog is over weight or advise me on the weight that YOU think my dog should be at! I’m pretty sure that as the owner I know best and that I know more about my own dog than you do as does the other owner that you are attacking about her dogs weight. If my dog were to lose weight he would be considered very under weight for his size so for you to be advising someone that their dog should lose weight just to fit the show dog standard without other facts is ludacris! Her dog may be the perfect weight for his size and you are on the internet looking at pictures telling her what’s best for her dog and to make him lose weight. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------

